# Richfield police OIS of Brian Quinones



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Liveleak.com - No charges in fatal Richfield police shooting of Brian Quinones

Quinones, 30, was shot to death on September 7 after a suburban police pursuit that wound up in Richfield. Quinones, had live-streamed the minutes before his fatal confrontation with cops, and was listening to a rap album he'd released to Soundcloud only hours earlier.

Quinones, a native of Puerto Rico and a father of one, had not open about any struggle with depression or mental health issues, according to a Star Tribune story about his death.

Freeman said video evidence confirms Quinones was holding a knife and "threatened several officers" with it before they fired on him in defense. Police officers from Richfield and Edina were both at the scene and fired on Quinones, who was declared dead at the scene.

Edina Police Officer Nicholas Pederson first tried pulling Quinones over for speeding and for using his phone while driving. Quinones continued driving for several more minutes before coming to a stop.

Pederson gets out of his car and pulls his gun on Quinones, who is holding a knife. Pederson yells "Drop the knife!" repeatedly, while Quinones can be heard saying: "Do it! Do it!" as the officer backpedals away from him.

A second officer tried using a Taser, though as Freeman's announcement notes this "unfortunately...did not stop Quinones." With other cops arriving in rapid succession, Quinones advanced on an officer aggressively holding the knife out. According to police and Freeman, Quinones screamed " me! me!" while charging, though this is not audible over the din of other voices on videos released Monday.

Within seconds, three officers fired a total of ten rounds at Quinones from close range, seven of which hit him, according to the Hennepin County Medical Examiner's office, which also determined Quinones was not under the influence of drugs or alcohol at the time.

Freeman said his office found state law on police shootings would determine the use of force against Quinones "necessary, proportional, and objectively reasonable," as Quinones had posed a threat of "death or great bodily harm" toward the officers.

Calling the death a "tragic event," Freeman said: "My condolences go out to Mr. Quinones' friends and family."

The first video below shows the initial police pursuit of Quinones and his emerging from the car with a knife. The second shows other officers arriving at the scene and his shooting.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He received the outcome he wanted.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Aspiring rapper...


----------

